# Best GPU for 20k



## rohit32407 (Oct 11, 2012)

One of my friend is going to buy a new GPU. I need your advice as i got very confused between nvidia and amd options and couldn't advise him properly.
System Specs-
Processor- i7 2600k
Mobo- Asus P8Z77-M Pro
PSU- Corsair GS 600
Cabinet- Don't know exactly if it is NZXT Gamma or Source elite 210
Resolution- 1920x1080 (Single monitor config)

He just wants to be able to play games at max details for an year atleast. Games like skyrim, witcher 2, AC 3(when it comes out), GTA 5(when released), battlefield 3 etc. Basically latest games from all the genres.

Budget is 20000 +/- 2k

Only limitation is that he has to buy it from flipkart coz the money is in his flipkart wallet and he doesnt have enough cash to buy it from anywhere else. he lives in allahabad so buying locally isn't an option either.

I suggested him Sapphire HD 7870 Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7870 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

He had Nvidia GTX 660Ti on his mind and since i had no idea about that card I couldn't properly advise.

Plz suggest the best possible gpu in this budget. Don't care if its nvidia or AMD.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll suggest Sapphire 7870 OC Edition that you mentioned. I compared it with every other card available under 20k and found it to be the best. It price-dropped from 20k to 19k today on flipkart.

I'm in the same boat as your friend, looking for GPU under 20k. Initially I chose Sapphire 7870 but the card is too big for my cabinet and I can't spend 3k more for cabinet. So, finally decided to go for Sapphire 7850 OC Edition which would fit in my cabinet and overclock it to 7870 level. Use this to compare different cards- AnandTech - Bench - GPU12


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2012)

Another option down the Nvidia path would be the GTX660 and the 660ti for a little extra.

But as mentioned by Morpheus this Sapphire is hard to resist at this price.
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7870 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## Skud (Oct 11, 2012)

Get that Sapphire 7870 OC eyes closed.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes thats what i thought. 7870 OC at 19k was a very good price especially if you consider extensive overpricing by flipkart. If we ignore the price difference, is GTX 660Ti better than 7870 only on the basis of performance? GTX 660(NON Ti) with 192 bit memory interface looks a bit inferior or that doesn't matter much?


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 11, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Yes thats what i thought. 7870 OC at 19k was a very good price especially if you consider extensive overpricing by flipkart. If we ignore the price difference, is GTX 660Ti better than 7870 only on the basis of performance? GTX 660(NON Ti) with 192 bit memory interface looks a bit inferior or that doesn't matter much?


HD7870 for 19k is too good to ignore.

660 Ti is sold for 23k and Flipkart sells HD7950 OC edition for 24k.
With the price diff of just 1k, go for HD7950 eyes closed.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

Hd7870 2gb.

@17.8K


----------



## Skud (Oct 11, 2012)

takemein said:


> HD7870 for 19k is too good to ignore.
> 
> 660 Ti is sold for 23k and Flipkart sells HD7950 OC edition for 24k.
> With the price diff of just 1k, go for HD7950 eyes closed.





d6bmg said:


> Hd7870 2gb.
> 
> @17.8K




Read original post, OP (his friend rather) has to buy from Flipkart as the money is in Flipkart wallet and his max budget is 20k +/- 2k.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ yes thats the biggest hurdle. He has to stick with flipkart. I think looking at every aspect Saphhire HD7870 OC Edition is the best choice he has on flipkart. But just out of curiosity is GTX 660Ti worth spending extra 4k over 7870 if someone wants to go for Nvidia?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2012)

If I had to spend that 20K ,I would have got the 7870 EYES WIDE SHUT from Flipkart even though Im a Hard Core Green Team Guy!!


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 12, 2012)

^^good then 7870 OC edition it is . Thanks everyone for their input(s)

@*Morpheus* Thanks for that very useful link.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 12, 2012)

7870 oc is 7-10% faster than a 660 (non-ti overclocked or not). Since both these retail at same prices, 7870 is the way to go.
660-ti is the card to buy from nvidia camp as it even beats a 7950 most of the time. But its 5-6k more expensive.

Great choice by op.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 12, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^good then 7870 OC edition it is . Thanks everyone for their input(s)
> 
> @*Morpheus* Thanks for that very useful link.



Don't forget to post some pics and price with source.


----------



## vkl (Oct 12, 2012)

If purchase is limited to flipkart only then for around 4-5k more it is better to go for hd7950.Performs better than gtx660ti in most cases.
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 OC Edition:Flipkart @24k
Sapphire HD 7950 OC Edition is a very well overclockable card according to reviews by overclock3D and legitreviews.


----------

